# Fishing Partner



## gillhunter (May 15, 2018)

My fishing partner (wife of 46 years) and I are from northern Indiana. We relocated near Athens Georgia 10 years ago. In northern Indiana/southern Michigan it was very common to see and sometimes get to talk to other couples that were fishing together. In Georgia is is very uncommon to see a guy with a female fishing partner. It seems that they fish solo or with another guy. If we do see and get to talk to another couple we usually find out that they have relocated from the mid-west.

That got me wondering how common fishing couples are in other parts of the country. What is common in your area?

By the way, my wife is the person that got me interested in fishing. She also will out fish me on many days.


----------



## Crazyboat (May 15, 2018)

We're in NJ, my wife will fish with me as long as we're catching. If the bite ain't on she gets bored and wants to cruise.

For that reason I prefer fishing with a buddy or alone.


----------



## LDUBS (May 15, 2018)

Mrs LDubs will join me if (IF) she doesn't have to get up too early in the morning. She spends time on the boat listening to music or looking at her iPad. But when there is a fish on she gets crazy jumping up and down excited. I love having her along.

Thinking about it a little more, it is not uncommon to see fishing couples. Or is it couples fishing? Or maybe couples fishing together. Anyway, when my wife decides to retire I look forward to more time being a husband & wife fishing team.


----------



## handyandy (May 25, 2018)

My wife and I fish together a decent amount. She doesn't go every time I go out, but many trips she comes with. Hell day after our wedding we were out smallmouth fishing on missouris current river. She is usually out if it's a real early morning, but sometimes she goes on the early trips.


----------



## onthewater102 (May 25, 2018)

No Mrs. Onthewater ever with me...tried it once while dating though. 1st cast I tried telling her to stop she wasn't casting correctly, she knew better and went ahead trying to cast a spinning rod without opening the bail. Sank a treble hook in the back of my neck which was somehow my fault for yelling while she was casting. 

Further attempts to get her to come along have been met with reminders of how nasty I got the last time she tried.

I stick with my kids these days - they apologize when they hook me by mistake. 10 years of marriage and still waiting on that one.


----------



## DaleH (May 25, 2018)

I turn over at_ 'oh dark 4 or 5am'_ when the alarm goes off ... and I asks Mrs. H if she wants to have sex  or join me fishing  for the morning? 

... she always tells me to remember to bring a hat & apply sunscreen ... #-o


----------



## BillPlayfoot (May 25, 2018)

DaleH said:


> I turn over at_ 'oh dark 4 or 5am'_ when the alarm goes off ... and I asks Mrs. H if she wants to have sex  or join me fishing  for the morning?
> 
> ... she always tells me to remember to bring a hat & apply sunscreen ... #-o


 :LOL2:


----------



## Old Hunter (May 28, 2018)

My wife just retired from work, but she says she won't fish with me until we relocate to the coast (we're 80 miles away right now). We've got a house starting construction on the coast in June, maybe she will start fishing then, but it will be on her terms I'm sure. She did go with me a few weeks ago and got into a fight with a bee while I was trying to fish - we ended up cruising the creek and river. OH


----------



## handyandy (May 29, 2018)

DaleH said:


> I turn over at_ 'oh dark 4 or 5am'_ when the alarm goes off ... and I asks Mrs. H if she wants to have sex  or join me fishing  for the morning?
> 
> ... she always tells me to remember to bring a hat & apply sunscreen ... #-o



man this made me laugh so hard.


----------



## jasper60103 (May 29, 2018)

I wouldn't mind the company, but the wife has no interest in fishing.
She's been with me once or twice over the years.
Now she has a good excuse though, getting in/out of the boat is tough for her with
a bad hip.


----------



## lugoismad (May 31, 2018)

My wife loves fishing with me, looking forward to when my kids are a little older and we can leave them by themselves for a while while we take the boat out.


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 8, 2018)

I aint gonna have a wermern that cant clean a fish!








Or granddaughters either!


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 8, 2018)

my wife is my constant fishing partner.we camp/fish almost every weekend from ice off to freeze up.we have a great rivalry going.points for first fish,last,biggest,most,smallest. she kicked my but in the early part of the season last year but i redeemed myself near the end until we lost the boat.the best part is she can swing a fly like a pro and i don't need to help her with fly selection or gear issues.and she can take and give the trash talk like a champ,and there is alot of that.there seems to be alot of couples fishing in the later part of the season around here.in the spring there is alot of guys chronamid fishing and near the summer its more couples vacationing and fishing.ldubs,you wife and mine fishing together would be hilarious to watch.she is exactly the same.


----------

